# Black&White Challenge: Cars, Mopeds and Bycicles



## gk fotografie (May 24, 2020)

Welcome!

Many subjects attract much more in black and white than in color, images in black and white often are more focused on the essence, without too much distraction. The direct interaction between light/dark or lines/surfaces, can be beautiful and will appeal to the viewer much more than in color.

The Black&White Challenge is a fun thing, no competition, no prizes, but all about learning to "see, think and create" in black and white, not just randomly converting color photos. Every digital photographer and film photographer can participate with as many photos as desired during each challenge.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 24, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (May 24, 2020)




----------



## photoflyer (May 25, 2020)

Well, it is summer up here in the Northern Hemisphere. Must the object have wheels?   I had took a shot of a boat in motion on the river but it looks like that doesn't apply here.  Oh well, mabe later in the summer.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 25, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (May 25, 2020)




----------



## charlie76 (May 25, 2020)

You didn't say what kind of car............ so here's a train car 




dead train 8G by Chase Flower, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (May 26, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (May 26, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (May 26, 2020)




----------



## smithdan (May 27, 2020)




----------



## photoflyer (May 28, 2020)

It is from a wheeled vehicle. I promise. Goofing around at lunch. And a bit of a self portrait.


----------



## smithdan (May 28, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (May 29, 2020)

View attachment 192261


----------



## gk fotografie (May 29, 2020)

View attachment 192263


----------



## smithdan (May 29, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (May 29, 2020)




----------



## acparsons (May 30, 2020)

Unicycle



DSC_3509 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

Shopping day



DSC_3482 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## smithdan (May 30, 2020)




----------



## zulu42 (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## smithdan (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## smithdan (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## smithdan (Jun 6, 2020)




----------

